# Refusing to come inside



## Jackson2017 (Jul 4, 2017)

Hopefully someone can tell me what I am doing wrong

Jackson now 10.5 months will ask to go out for a pee/poop or nothing

He used to have a run around , try and have a dig before we would catch him and stop him and then come inside

about a month ago he started refusing to come in, so we would entice him with a treat and often he wouldn't get it but would come in at last!

I think it's our fault by doing that but in some instances we needed to get to work and had to leave the house

This morning for example, he stood right by the door for 15 mins in the rain and even if i held his fave treat (cheese) to his mouth he just looked down. This dog never refuses food!

He is fed inside, sleeps inside, likes inside so i don't think he doesn't like it

If you try and get him he runs so I feel he just wants to play

I think I've rambled on enough but if anyone has any tips it would be great


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

Like we’ve discussed before, Jackson sounds just like Lucky!

Around that same age Lucky started doing the same. He generally loves being outside (and digs and buries things all the time). He started not wanting to come in, just hanging out near the door. If you close it and go away, he’ll often come to the door scratching to get in. 

For us I think the cause is bath time. He is one dirty dog - digging, swimming, attracted to any mud, rolling in fox poo, you name it, he’ll do it. Hence he ends up being scooped up at the back door and taken to the shower. He’s had so many that’s he’s accepting of it, but clearly would rather not have one. 

If he’s not so dirty, usually a paw wipe is enough at the back door. Again, he’d rather not have this but he’s ok as long as he has treats. He’ll even lift his paws on command to have them wiped. 

This can also turn into a game of chase. If he’s not had enough exercise/stimulation, not coming in turns into a play thing. Can he get me to come out to him and start to play chase. 

We haven’t cracked this all yet, more learned to live with it. He’s quick and clever but we have some tricks he will fall for regularly. I try to let him come and go as he pleases and create positive associations with the back door. He’s still pretty wary though. Now at 14 months he’s got a bit better. After being neutered he got a little better too.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

The key as always is altering our behaviour. So often outside is fun and games and playing and coming inside means the fun stops and a treat is poor compensation for the loss of fun and games. So we need to make coming inside just as much fun as outside, call them in and play, do some fun training, generally make coming inside when called as much fun as being outside.


----------



## Jackson2017 (Jul 4, 2017)

LuckyCockapoo said:


> Like we’ve discussed before, Jackson sounds just like Lucky!
> 
> Around that same age Lucky started doing the same. He generally loves being outside (and digs and buries things all the time). He started not wanting to come in, just hanging out near the door. If you close it and go away, he’ll often come to the door scratching to get in.
> 
> ...


Ha yes I am wondering if the two met they would try and take over the world!
definitely both very clever

He knows and I know its a game but I guess he doesn't see that the end result for me is I'll be late for work, he thinks we have all day to play the stare and stand game

The other thing he does is dig down the side of the fence which is just to his right so we have to keep an eye on him (which he knows) or he will dig through to China

It's not baths as he doesn't get as messy in the garden, I did wonder if it was the feet wiping as we have to do that

I have a few more tricks up my sleeve I will try, but thank you!


----------



## Jackson2017 (Jul 4, 2017)

2ndhandgal said:


> The key as always is altering our behaviour. So often outside is fun and games and playing and coming inside means the fun stops and a treat is poor compensation for the loss of fun and games. So we need to make coming inside just as much fun as outside, call them in and play, do some fun training, generally make coming inside when called as much fun as being outside.


The funny thing is he prefers it inside as there are more fun and games and he knows we are mostly inside and he loves being around us, so it's bizarre that he would think the fun would stop by coming inside

I will try a few more games by the door to make him try and cross the line and give in to the standoff


----------

